# Moving Blues *sigh*



## Xtina88 (Oct 5, 2009)

So I've been in the dreaded moving process over the past few days. I've moved out of my very first apartment and into a really nice townhome - went from 495 square feet to 1100, yay! All that is fine and well, but this whole ordeal has just made me realize how little friends I have. My boyfriend and I did this almost entirely by ourselves, with a little bit of help from his family. I was either working or passed out cold from pulling a 12-14 hour day for most of it so I felt really bad that I didn't get the chance to help much. I did a lot of packing and calling around to change services but I wasn't able to take much of the physical brunt and it was painful just to watch my boyfriend hauling around hundreds of pounds of furniture. *cringe* I'll have to get him a massage! Anyway, you wouldn't think I'd miss a 495 square foot box of an apartment, but it was my very first place out of my parents' home and now I feel a little home-sick. I do love my new place, but I almost feel as if I'm staying at a hotel on a trip and I'm just waiting to go home. I have to go finish up cleaning my old place today, so I guess I'll say my "good-byes" and make my closure then. Aside from the blues, at least this new big place is the first step in being able to set-up for my future Havababy! I'll post pictures of the rooms soon so you guys can help me figure out where the best place would be for my pup's new room.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations on your new place! I admit that even though I've moved a lot over the years each time it is hard to leave your "home" even when the new one is better! Feeling like a visitor in the new place is normal and soon you won't even give it a thought especially when you've got your new little furbaby sharing it with you!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congratulations on your new townhome. Kathie's right, and it will soon start to feel like home. It just feels a little strange at first, and it's always hard to leave an old place filled with memories.
Gina


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh yeah, moving brings up a lot of surprising emotions/reactions.
I am a work in progress after a cross country move.
Wish I could help more.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

QUOTE]this whole ordeal has just made me realize how little friends I have.[/QUOTE]

Bless your sweet boyfriend!
Moving sucks. Big time. Don't judge your friends by their lack of willingness to help you move. I'd do w/out a year of Starbucks to pay for "starving students" or any such help for hire, rather than ask friends to move furniture or do it myself... I just hate it that much!

Congratulations on your new home! Soon you'll be so comfortable!


----------

